# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  روبات برنامه پذیر

## mostafaserial

سلام 
کسی میدونه اصول کلی کار با این برنامه یا بهتر بگم ساخت این نرم افزارچیه . یعنی این برنامه یه کامپایلر ؟ یا چیز دیگه ایه؟!
http://s1.picofile.com/file/7111022147/NPR142.zip.html

----------


## farzadsw

اون فایلی که گذاشتید ، درایور تبدیل usb-serial هست .

----------


## mostafaserial

سلام
بله اون فایل اشتباه بود  این لینک درسته
فقط باید بگم دت نت 4 باید نصب بشه
فقط میخوام بدونم سیستم این برنامه ها چطوریه ،فقط میدونم که با پورت سریال کار میکنه
http://s1.picofile.com/file/71122078...Farsi.zip.html
http://s1.picofile.com/file/7112227418/robo.zip.html

----------


## farzadsw

با توجه به فایلهایی که اینجا گذاشتید می تونم بگم :
1.فایل RoboroFarsi.zip. دارای تروجان vitro هست و به همین دلیل اجراش نکردم و نمی دونم چیه !
2. فایل دیگری که گذاشتید رو نصب کردم . با توجه به عملکرد نرم افزار 2 حالت وجود داره ، یا برنامه به طور مدام یک سری دستور رو از طریق پورت سریال به میکرو میفرسته ، یا اینکه برنامه فایل هگز رو ایجاد میکنه و از طریق پورت سریال (بوت لودر) داخل ربات می ریزه . 
اگر ارتباط کامپیوتر و ربات همیشه باید برقرار باشه ، میشه حالت اول (دستور رو پورت سریال) ولی بعیده که اینطوری باشه .  به احتمال زیاد برنامه میاد از روی یک سری کد آماده و از قبل نوشته شده ، یک برنامه جدید رو میسازه . این برنامه لزوما کدها رو کامپایل نباید بکنه . میتونه از فایلهای از قبل کامپایل شده استفاده کنه و فقط اونا رو به هم لینک کنه . 
اگر هم کد رو مستقیم کامپایل بکنه ، به احتمال زیاد با استفاده از کامپایلر های آماده دیگه این کار رو انجام میده . به عنوان مثال با استفاده از کامپایلر gcc برای avr میشه با یکم script نویسی یه همچین برنامه ای رو نوشت .

----------


## mostafaserial

سلام
نميتوني يه نمونه برنامه برام گير بياري كه بيشتر بفهم جريانشو؟
اينجوري كه من فهميدم بيشترشون با واسط سريال روبات رو برنامه ريزي ميكنن

----------


## farzadsw

این جور برنامه اکثر تجاری و سورس بسته هستند ، من هم دنبالشون نبودم ، به خاطر همین خودتون باید زحمت پیدا کردن(سورس) برنامه های مشابه رو بکشید .کامپایلر پروژه ی arduino که اپن سورس هست و برنامه flowcode هر کدوم یه جوری شبیه اون برنامه هستند ولی نه کاملا . 
بعد از بخش کامپایل کردن ، برنامه میاد فایل هگز رو از طریق پورت سریال (توسط بوت لودر میکرو) به میکرو منتقل می کنه .

----------

